# build error with fwlanusb (Kernel 2.6.27)

## valuial

I had _rc1 working before, but that one got removed in a flurry of updates...

The emerge log:

```
 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-gentoo-r8-yuzuki

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fwlanusb-1.00-00.src.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work

>>> Unpacking fwlanusb-1.00.00.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work

 * Converting fritz/src/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz ...

 * Preparing fwlanusb module

make HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src all

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/main.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/tools.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/main.c:31:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/defs.h:63: error: redefinition of typedef 'uintptr_t'

include/linux/types.h:40: error: previous declaration of 'uintptr_t' was here

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [fwlanusb.o] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3291:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2478:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                                                 CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                                                ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                    ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src all

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/net-wireless:fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1:20090415-095417.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Unfortunately I still get errors, if I just uncomment that typedef as it is allready in include/linux/types.h

```
  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c: In function 'fwlanusb_get_scan':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:344: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:344: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:344: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_event' makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:344: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_event'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:350: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:350: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:350: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:350: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_point'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:355: warning: passing argument 1 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:355: warning: passing argument 3 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:355: warning: passing argument 4 of 'iwe_stream_add_point' from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c:355: error: too few arguments to function 'iwe_stream_add_point'
```

I'm no C guru, so I can't really tell if my *quick fix* would really fix anything...

anyone who can help with this?

----------

## valuial

Added the Environment to http://dpaste.com/33816/

----------

## massimo

```

--- fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/defs.h   2007-07-05 15:00:00.000000000 +0200

+++ fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1b/work/fritz/src/defs.h  2008-11-07 16:42:59.000000000 +0100

@@ -60,7 +60,7 @@

 #define        UNUSED_ARG(x)   (x)=(x)

-typedef unsigned long uintptr_t;

+//typedef unsigned long uintptr_t;

 /*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*\

 \*---------------------------------------------------------------------------*/

--- fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/wext.c   2007-07-05 15:00:00.000000000 +0200

+++ fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1b/work/fritz/src/wext.c  2008-11-07 20:10:23.000000000 +0100

@@ -341,18 +341,18 @@

                iwe.cmd = SIOCGIWAP;

                iwe.u.ap_addr.sa_family = ARPHRD_ETHER;

                lib_memcpy(iwe.u.ap_addr.sa_data, site->mac.address, ETH_ALEN);

-               stream = iwe_stream_add_event(stream, extra + wrqu->data.length, &iwe, IW_EV_ADDR_LEN);

+               stream = iwe_stream_add_event(info, stream, extra + wrqu->data.length, &iwe, IW_EV_ADDR_LEN);

        

                /*SSID*/

                iwe.cmd = SIOCGIWESSID;

                iwe.u.data.length =  site->ssid.length;

                iwe.u.data.flags = 1;

-               stream = iwe_stream_add_point(stream, extra + wrqu->data.length, &iwe, site->ssid.name);

+               stream = iwe_stream_add_point(info, stream, extra + wrqu->data.length, &iwe, site->ssid.name);

 

                /*WPA/WPA2 IE*/

                iwe.cmd = IWEVGENIE;

                iwe.u.data.length = site->ies.length;

-               stream = iwe_stream_add_point(stream, extra + wrqu->data.length, &iwe, site->ies.data);

+               stream = iwe_stream_add_point(info, stream, extra + wrqu->data.length, &iwe, site->ies.data);

        }

        

        hfree(ioctl.data.scan.site);

```

I sent this patch to AVM but they do not seem to care.

----------

## valuial

Thanks, I'll try that, maybe you can send this to some portage guy, so they can patch it with the ebuild?

I'll try to build it by hand now...

```
# make

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r8-yuzuki/build SUBDIRS=/root/fritz/src modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /root/fritz/src/wext.o

  LD [M]  /root/fritz/src/fwlanusb.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module fwlanusb.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'usb_kill_urb'

make[2]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [fwlanusb.o] Error 2

```

----------

## massimo

AFAIK you need to delete/comment out the following line in main.c:

```

MODULE_LICENSE ("Proprietary");

```

----------

## nuuskierig

Hi,

i tried to emerge fwlanusb:

emerge fwlanusb

```

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1

 * fwlanusb-1.00-00.src.rpm RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

shell-init: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

shell-init: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chdir: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 * CPV:  net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r6/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo-r6

shell-init: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

shell-init: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chdir: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fwlanusb-1.00-00.src.rpm to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work

>>> Unpacking ./fwlanusb-1.00.00.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work

 * Converting fritz/src/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work

shell-init: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

shell-init: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chdir: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz ...

 * Preparing fwlanusb module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src all 

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src modules 

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/tools.h:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/main.c:31:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/defs.h:63: Fehler: Redefinition des typedef »uintptr_t«

include/linux/types.h:40: Anmerkung: Vorherige Deklaration von »uintptr_t« war hier

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/libdefs.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:33:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/defs.h:63: Fehler: Redefinition des typedef »uintptr_t«

include/linux/types.h:40: Anmerkung: Vorherige Deklaration von »uintptr_t« war hier

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_init«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:317: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_rx«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:405: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_tx«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:436: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_stats«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:458: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/main.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r6'

make: *** [fwlanusb.o] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3524:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2677:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz'

shell-init: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

shell-init: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

chdir: Kann das nicht aktuelle Verzeichnis wiederfinden: getwd: Kann nicht auf das übergeordnete Verzeichnis zugreifen.: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1:

 * ERROR: net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KDIR=/usr/src/linux LIBDIR=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3524:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2677:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz'

```

then i found this post and did the modifications...

 *massimo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> --- fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/defs.h   2007-07-05 15:00:00.000000000 +0200
> ...

 

.. with this results:

make

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_init«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:317: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_rx«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:405: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_tx«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:436: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_stats«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:458: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r6'

make: *** [fwlanusb.o] Fehler 2

```

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r6/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src modules 

```

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_init«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:317: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_rx«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:405: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_tx«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:436: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c: In Funktion »net_stats«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.c:458: Fehler: »struct net_device« hat kein Element namens »priv«

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src/driver.o] Fehler 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src] Fehler 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r6'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r6/build M=/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/fwlanusb-1.00.00-r1/work/fritz/src modules 
```

What can i do to success?

----------

